# Do you play an instrument?



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I play piano, and I feel like I'm pretty good, or at least I hope I would be since it's my major. I also sing. I play more classical type music. I've tried some jazz, but I'm not really all that into it. I do like to improvise, but not in a jazz style.
How about you?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ohh I wish, I did take some piano lessons back in school, but alas I never stuck with it....  Do you post your playing on youtube?? Would love to hear it!! I love classical music, harpsacords(spelling lol) and violins!! *


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I play the French horn. I'm trying to teach myself piano and guitar.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Always wanted to play the guitar. I had one when I was younger, but I accidentally broke it and have never played since.


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Piano*

I'm a prodigy when it comes to reading piano notes, but totally suck at playing with two hands. I can only play with mostly my right and only the left if it's chords. I haven't played in two years. But maybe now since I'm interested in Vocaloid, I will start playing again. I'm interested in synthesia though. I can't play the piano with both hands very good at at all. What instrument do you play?


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

I play guitar regularly but I've never had a serious band. I record loops and make noises with guitar pedals and stuff. I'm buying a decent acoustic for christmas to improve my fingerpicking techniques.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Guitar and i can get a sound out of a few other instruments. 

The greatest gift i have ever given myself. If you're thinking of learning to play an instrument, do it. If you're struggling with it and thinking of giving up, stick with it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I have tried piano, guitar, and cello. Never got very far with any of them (piano and guitar were causing me physical problems, and I can't afford to take lessons with someone who could help me avoid injury). Cello seemed like it would be easier to pursue without damaging my body. I plan to rent a cello again and take occasional lessons as soon as I can spare the money.

I guess I'm sort of a combination of "I used to/I want to/I dabble". I dabbled in the past and I want to in the future.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Bassguitar. Also done growling, electric and acoustic guitar and keyboards.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I used to play trumpet.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Used to play clarinet; want to learn the alto sax.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I play guitar also know a little drums and piano.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *Ohh I wish, I did take some piano lessons back in school, but alas I never stuck with it....  Do you post your playing on youtube?? Would love to hear it!! I love classical music, harpsacords(spelling lol) and violins!! *


The piano can be a tough instrument to keep up with. It's a lot more complicated than most would think.

I don't post on Youtube, but I have a Soundcloud, but I generally only original compositions on there, which are mostly improvised.



carambola said:


> I have tried piano, guitar, and cello. Never got very far with any of them (piano and guitar were causing me physical problems, and I can't afford to take lessons with someone who could help me avoid injury). Cello seemed like it would be easier to pursue without damaging my body. I plan to rent a cello again and take occasional lessons as soon as I can spare the money.
> 
> I guess I'm sort of a combination of "I used to/I want to/I dabble". I dabbled in the past and I want to in the future.


Yes, That can happen. What kind of injuries did you get? There's a wealth of material online about that. Are you sure about cello, that's an even harder instrument, since there aren't any frets or anything, plus it's really hard to get a good tone out of it without a really solid technique. I would think guitar, or even piano would be a lot less risky.


----------



## MandyC (Jun 16, 2010)

i couldn't read a note of sheet music to save my life (despite many attempts), but i started playing piano by ear the first time i sat down at one, at around age 7. my folks/relatives/neighbors were totally amazed, and thought for sure i'd be famous some day. i mean, i could/can can play anything, automatically...from top hits to involved, classical pieces. trouble is, only my *right* hand can -- DOH! my left hand must be deaf (and oddly enough, i'm left handed).


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I started playing flute in school but I hated the early lessons which involved us having to each come up with our own series of sounds using just the first part of the flute without the fingering and my mom told me if I didn't practice I couldn't use the computer for games. That's the best way to motivate someone to do something completely optional. I quit within weeks of that. I taught myself organ/piano first on our old organ and then on a newer electronic keyboard my mom bought when the organ did not fit in our new house. I also snuck off with all her recorders from when she would teach younger grades and several books of music to play in the stable or out in the field where no one would find me. Haven't played in music in probably 5 years though.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

reason 5


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

I play banjo, fiddle and mandolin


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

No.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/what-instrument-do-you-play-147981/


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

I play drums and thrash 'til death.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I play drums, piano, and violin. However I haven't played the piano or violin in over 6-7 years.

*Edit:* To offset this thread's braggy overtones I'll mention that I absolutely SUCKED at the violin. The piano and drums are/were a different story... I'm kind of super awesomely talented at both. *flings hair* ()


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

I played the French Horn for 4 years in school and didn't enjoy it. 

I wanted to play the saxaphone but the band teacher convinced me to play French Horn instead because I was better at brass instruments. Of course, I let myself be talked into it so now I live in bitter regret, wishing I had gone along with the saxaphone :/ UGH!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

prudence said:


> *Edit:* To offset this thread's braggy overtones I'll mention that I absolutely SUCKED at the violin.


Yeah well I'm an expert at all the instruments I play :kma


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I played the drums for about 6-7 years.
Don't really play anymore.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I play the piano. It really helps me feel better, and let things out.
I put my emotion into what I play, especially when I feel depressed and it's a fast or sad song. I've been playing since I was five, piano is a big part of my life... except that since I'm moving the piano's already in a container and all I have at home is a dead keyboard.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes, I play guitar, it's about the only thing I do. Too bad I can't play in front of people.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

I can play the saxophone. I used to be in band in middle school and less than a year in high school. I quit because I hated marching band as it gave me a lot of anxiety.

I still have my saxophone from school and I still know how to play it 10 years later. I'll toot on it every once in a while but I'm rusty (I still remember all the fingerings and major scales though).

I want to start getting serious with it and buy a professional model and take private lessons. I don't work so I gotta get a job before that happens.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

GodlessVegan said:


> I played the French Horn for 4 years in school and didn't enjoy it.
> 
> I wanted to play the saxaphone but the band teacher convinced me to play French Horn instead because I was better at brass instruments. Of course, I let myself be talked into it so now I live in bitter regret, wishing I had gone along with the saxaphone :/ UGH!


I think you should take it up if you really want to. The saxophone isn't that hard to play (It's also very FUN to play). I only played sax for about 3 years because I quit band. I still got to a pretty competent intermediate level. I started playing when I was about 10 or 11 years old, so its been over 10 years since I've played it seriously, but to this day I still know how to play it pretty decent.

You're only 17 so I say there's still plenty of time. You don't need school to learn an instrument. A private teacher is way better.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Heh, I wish. I have so much free time, I should at least use it to my advantage, and pick up a new skill. But meh.. >.<


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Piano, violin and flute. I haven't played the violin or flute in several years though (cause it was done through school). And I'd love to learn how to play the electric guitar and drums.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, this thread again. Saxophone, piano and guitar.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Piano: Pretty good, but I tend to space out while doing easy things so I sometimes forget the next note. XP

What I would like to play (be prepared, long list)
Electric guitar, bass guitar, violin, drums, harp, organ, harmonica(sp?), ocarina(SP?), shamisen, kokyuu, koto, synthesizer, and pan flute. Maybe some more.^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - multiple. Clarinet, Flute, Oboe, Piccolo, and just about any other woodwind if you give me a chance :lol.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Guitar. Self taught. I'm no pro, but I don't suck either. I'm about to start taking it more seriously though, practicing everyday. I'm on a mission to become awesome, and hopefully make a living off of my music.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i want to learn how to sax-o-gram like sergio flores


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Guitar--I had lessons for awhile--Bass, Keyboards, Ableton Live, Drums--I found them incredibly fun and relaxing. I play whatever I can get my hands on really. Oh and singing of course


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes :

Acoustic guitar
Electric guitar
Bass guitar (electric)


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

I put _want to_ because what i do with my electric guitar probably couldnt be called dabbling yet. I did learn a few simple tunes but i'm concentrating on finger and picking training few the last few months. You could say my goal is a David Gilmour or a blues type of playing but i dont know if i will get there.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I really want to learn electric guitar or drums.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a guitar and I tried learning it, but it's hard. =/


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I wish I learned how to play guitar and piano. I used to know how to play the clarinet back in elementary school.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I play the flute and panpipes.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, I've played guitar, bass, drums, and the piano when I was younger. I'd say the drums are the only instrument I've ever been exceptional at. The piano was fun, but very complicated at times, and I didn't have the patience to follow through with it.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I have started to play the recorder half a year ago. I have never been into music that much in the past and I've only learned a few melodies at the moment. I would also love to start playing real flute and perhaps even try out the violin some day in the future. It may be hard to get into, but I want to learn so badly!


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I play guitar, bass, and a little on the drums.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Guitar.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I play saxophone, mainly the alto saxophone.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

I play the piano. 

My piano is out of tune (it is over 100 years old!).


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I play the flute and once upon a time I played the piano.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I wasn't much good


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I play guitar, just for fun. I never planned to be a professional musician.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, I always wanted to but was never musically inclined.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

tambourine. i wanna play drums.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

fissionesque said:


> Yes, That can happen. What kind of injuries did you get? There's a wealth of material online about that. Are you sure about cello, that's an even harder instrument, since there aren't any frets or anything, plus it's really hard to get a good tone out of it without a really solid technique. I would think guitar, or even piano would be a lot less risky.


I was never sure what was wrong. I haven't seen a doctor since the problems started so I haven't tried to ask about it. The earliest thing I noticed was joint pain. I think that may have been in part because I was practicing on a digital piano much of the time (so I was pressing the keys all the way down). A little later, my hand/wrist would get very tense feeling, initially only while I was practicing piano but then pretty much all the time. I'd feel like I had to get it to crack, but it only felt very slightly better after cracking. It didn't necessarily hurt, but it did if I practiced a lot, and sometimes it would suddenly start to hurt after cracking or when I wasn't doing much with the hand. It would feel weak for a while, especially after a lot of cracking, but the other symptoms of carpal tunnel syndrome didn't seem to fit (no burning or tingling, just some other kind of discomfort). My right hand was the worst, but this happened to some extent with the left also, especially while I was also taking guitar. The right hand has never gotten completely better (always feels uncomfortable to some extent, cracks a lot, and I feel/hear something like rubbing when I try to shake it out). I started guitar after piano, and it triggered the same problems, but with quite a bit of joint pain in my left hand.

The cello was feeling more comfortable for me. I'd had some pain when I was just trying to learn it from a class taught by a violinist, but it went much better when I started taking real lessons. I went to one meeting of a different guitar class where the teacher seemed like he may have been able to help me play with less pain, although guitar still feels a lot more unnatural for the left hand than the cello does. Cello has felt the best so far even though it was the most difficult.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I play piano, flute, piccolo and I'm trying to learn guitar.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

beansly said:


> I play the flute and once upon a time I played the piano.


Instrument twins! :high5


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

Guitar and piano, just started on harmonica


----------



## LucidDreamer (Jan 7, 2012)

I love playing piano, it always calms me down.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if they classes for beginners at city/junior college? Seems like you rarely hear about adults learning how to play an instrument from scratch. Did any of you start learning the instrument as an adult?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah I play Guitar and Drums


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

does Hot Crossed Buns on the recorder count :b ?

I'm the least musical of the 4 people in my family. I may be selling myself short, but I'm not sure if my mind works in a way that would allow for learning an instrument well (too technical/rigid in how I do things).


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I play bass guitar.


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Play guitar, dabble in bass guitar, dabble in drums, dabble in keys


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

use to play the saxophone. Should pick it up sometime again...


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, and I'm really hoping to add one of these to my collection.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, guitar very badly.


----------



## Elliptical (Jan 9, 2012)

I play piano, and my mom is going to teach me how to play guitar soon.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I play drums.


----------

